# Rating a closed thread



## Snaga (Jun 13, 2003)

I've discovered you can't give a rating to thread that has been closed. Is there any way to change that? 

Its just that the debate threads get closed once the debate is over, but its then that you want to be able to rate the thread, if the debate was really good. Its no big deal, but it would be nice.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 13, 2003)

The only way is to reopen these threads, snags.

I wonder if closing thread is really necessary in the first place. Would anyone really post in there after the debates have expired?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 13, 2003)

I can see a newbie or inexperienced person doing so. . .anyone who read them and thinks a point was left out that should've been put in and doesn't know the rules. . .which I don't know since I've never done that.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 17, 2003)

Newbies might post there . . . but I think they'd be more scared of it than anything.  I would have been. I think you'd be safe for the most part, and if anything, you could put a little sticky note up that says, "Please do not post in threads after the debates have finished."

I don't think it would be that much of a problem.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, New and unfamiliar people might do it; since I myself have been guilty of doing that when I was very new.


----------

